# Stromkreis "Vor Hauptschalter" Farbdefinition der Leitungen



## Goldhaube (13 Juni 2017)

Hallo Forum,

die Norm EN 60204-1 lässt für Stromkreise vor dem Hauptschalter folgende Varianten zu:

Wo solch ein Stromkreis nicht durch die Netz-Trenneinrichtung abgeschaltet wird:

- muss (müssen) (ein) dauerhafte(s) Warnschild(er) nach 16.1 in der Nähe der Netztrenneinrichtung
angebracht sein;
-muss eine entsprechende Aussage im Wartungshandbuch enthalten sein, und es gilt (gelten) eine oder 
mehrere der folgenden Anforderungen:


ein dauerhaftes Warnschild nach 16.1 muss in der Nähe jedes ausgenommenen Stromkreises
angebracht sein oder​

der ausgenommene Stromkreis muss räumlich getrennt von anderen Stromkreisen sein oder
die Leiter müssen farblich identifizierbar sein, unter Berücksichtung der Empfehlung in 13.2.4.



13.2.4  Identifizierung durch Farbe 
Wo  eine  Farbcodierung  zur  Identifizierung  von  Leitern  verwendet  wird  (andere  Leiter  als  Schutzleiter 
(siehe 13.2.2) und Neutralleiter (siehe 13.2.3)), dürfen folgende Farben benutzt werden: 


SCHWARZ, BRAUN, ROT, ORANGE, GELB, GRÜN, BLAU (einschließlich HELLBLAU), VIOLETT, GRAU, 
WEISS, PINK, TÜRKIS. 


ANMERKUNG  Diese Liste der Farben ist von IEC 60757 abgeleitet. 


Wo Farben zur Identifizierung von Leitern verwendet werden, wird empfohlen, die Farbe durchgehend über 
die Länge des Leiters zu benutzen; entweder durch Färbung der Isolierung oder durch Farbmarkierungen in 
regelmäßigen Abständen und an den Enden oder zugänglichen Stellen. 


Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte die Farbe GRÜN oder die Farbe GELB nicht verwendet werden, wo es eine 
Möglichkeit der Verwechslung mit der Zweifarben-Kombination GRÜN-GELB gibt (siehe 13.2.2). 


Farbliche  Identifizierung  mit  Kombinationen  der  vorstehend  aufgeführten  Farben  dürfen  benutzt  werden, 
vorausgesetzt, es kann keine Verwechslung geben und GRÜN oder GELB wird nicht verwendet, außer in der 
Zweifarben-Kombination GRÜN-GELB. 

Wo eine Farbcodierung zur Identifizierung der Leiter verwendet wird, wird empfohlen, dass sie farblich wie 
folgt codiert sind: 


SCHWARZ:   Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom; 
ROT:   Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom; 
BLAU:   Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom; 
ORANGE:   ausgenommene Stromkreise in Übereinstimmung mit 5.3.5.


Ausnahmen zum vorher Genannten sind erlaubt, wo: 
–  eine Isolierung verwendet wird, die in den erforderlichen Farben nicht erhältlich ist, oder 
–  Mehrleiterkabel oder -leitungen verwendet werden, außer bei der Zweifarbenkombination GRÜN-GELB. 


Meine Frage an das Forum:

Wir haben bisher schwarze Leitungen Yf 1,5 - 2,5 - 4- 6- 10 - 16mm² verwendet und mit einem orangen
Schrumpfschlauch oder Bougierschlauch  http://www.gogatec.com/pdfs/Schrumpf/Gesamtkatalog.pdf überzogen.
Verdrahtung von Einspeiseklemme zum Hauptschalter orange. Nach dem Hauptschalter schwarz.
Die Leitung zum FI/LS respektive Schranksteckdose bzw. Schrankbeleuchtung haben wir auch orange ausgeführt.
Auch Rittal hat die Kabel für Schaltschrankbeleuchtung in orange ausgeführt.

Da der Schrumpfschlauch oder Bougierschlauch nicht unbedingt billig ist, würde ich gerne eine andere Lösung finden.
Man brauch auch unterschiedliche Schlauchgrössen, weil eben die Einspeisungen unterschiedlich dimensioniert sind.
Bei uns liegt das im Bereich von 1,5 - selten 25 mm². 
Muss man die Leitung von Einspeiseklemme zum Hauptschalter und FI/LS zwingend orange ausführen oder könnte
man da auch mit schwarz verdrahten aber nur unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass die Zielverdrahtung (Betriebsmittel) eben mit einem
entsprechenden Warnschild markiert wird.

Ich habe mir auch schon für die Verdrahtung "Einspeiseklemme zu FI/LS" eine zweite Lösung ausgedacht und zwar, ich bestelle 100m  
kurzschlussfeste Leitung Ghuöf 2,5 mm² und dazu einen orangen Schlauch, welchen ich dann darüberstülpe. Somit könnte ich mit 
einem Querschnitt mehrere Einspeisegrößen bewerkstelligen. 

Wie ist eure Meinung bzw. wie macht Ihr das bei euch in der Firma.

Für jeden Erfahrungsaustausch wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Astranase (13 Juni 2017)

Du kannst Problemlos H07V-K bis 16qmm in orange kaufen, das wäre die einfachste Lösung.
Es gibt aber noch immer sehr viele, die vor dem Hauptschalter in schwarz verdrahten. Vielleicht nicht so ganz korrekt aber wie ich finde, noch akzeptabel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aPlauner (14 Juni 2017)

Hallo, folgender Vermerk ist in unseren Schaltbüchern zu lesen:
Alle Betriebsmittel, die vor der Netztrenneinrichtung angeschlossen sind,müssen mit orangen Adern oder Leitungen mit orangem Mantel verdrahtet 
werden. Beim Einsatz von Adern und Leitungen, die eine andere Farbgebung
als oben genannte aufweisen, sind diese am Anfang und am Ende mit
orangem Isolierband/Schrumpschlauch zu kennzeichnen!
Entsprechend wird auch gehandelt.

MfG


----------



## Goldhaube (14 Juni 2017)

Hallo aPlauner und auch Astranase,

danke für eure Nachricht.


Ich werde in Zukunft die Leitungsenden mit einem orangen Schrumpfschlauch versehen
und nicht wie bis jetzt die komplette Leitung umhüllen. Ich glaube, das ist ein wenig
übertrieben und auch noch dazu kostspielig. Die Aufkleber sind sowieso immer vorhanden
und zwar beim Hauptschalter, Einspeiseklemme, FI/LS, Steckdose und Leuchte. 
Die Reiheneinbau-Steckdose wird bei uns orange ausgeführt. Seit neuem habe ich auch 
in unseren Schaltschränken für Stromkreisabgänge, welche vor dem Hauptschalter 
und über einen Leitungsschutzschalter abgesichert sind, die Klemmen in orange ausgeführt.
Optisch sehr auffällig und das kommt auch bei anderen sehr gut an.

Bezüglich der Vielzahl der unterschiedlichen Leitungsquerschnitte im Einspeisebereich werde 
ich bevorzugt eine kurzschlussfeste Leitung 2,5² (nicht länger als 3m) verwenden und eben die 
Enden mit orangen Schrumpfschlauch versehen. Somit habe ich nur einen Querschnitt für viele
Einspeisegrößen zur Verfügung.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Fluffi (22 Dezember 2022)

sorry, dass ich den alten Thread aufwärme, aber ich hab da eine Frage dazu:
Sollte der Neutralleiter N in einem abgezweigten Kreis vor dem Hauptschalter eigentlich dann auch in der gleichen Farbe sein wie die Phase (z.B. gelb, orange oder was auch immer definiert wurde) oder bleibt der in seiner Farbe? Mir ist schon klar, N ist hellblau, aber im speziellen Fehlerfall bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter hier spannungsführend und das nicht gekennzeichnet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

kein Beitrag zur Frage, aber warum die Normgebenden
Gelb mit aufgenommen haben, entzieht sich meinen Verständnis.
Grün und Gelb sollte Ausschließlich für PE vorgesehen sein und
in keiner Kombination für etwas anderes, noch schlimmer für
ausgenommene Stromkreise, ich frage mich bloß was die gesoffen
haben als den das Gelb darein gerutscht ist.


----------



## rar-101 (22 Dezember 2022)

Also bei uns ist seit je her Gelb für Spannung vor Hauptschalter. Wenn jemand den Unterschied Gelb und Grün/Gelb nicht erkennt dann bitte mal den Augenarzt aufsuchen, Hellblau und Blau erkennt man ja auch. Zudem halten wir ja alle die fünf Sicherheitsregeln ein .
Einzige Ausnahme wenn NSGAFÖU (kurzschlussfeste Leitung) verwendet wird, dann wird mit Schrumpfschlauch gekennzeichnet, was auch nicht mehr ganz so gerne gesehen wird.


----------



## Fluffi (22 Dezember 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist seit je her Gelb für Spannung vor Hauptschalter.


Und N weiter in hellblau?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist seit je her Gelb für Spannung vor Hauptschalter. Wenn jemand den Unterschied Gelb und Grün/Gelb nicht erkennt dann bitte mal den Augenarzt aufsuchen, Hellblau und Blau erkennt man ja auch. Zudem halten wir ja alle die fünf Sicherheitsregeln ein .
> Einzige Ausnahme wenn NSGAFÖU (kurzschlussfeste Leitung) verwendet wird, dann wird mit Schrumpfschlauch gekennzeichnet, was auch nicht mehr ganz so gerne gesehen wird.


Wir nehmen auch Gelb und Ich kann die Farben gut erkennen,
leider ist es so das sich Grün-Gelbe Adern so drehen können
das man nur Gelb sieht.
Hier ein Beispiel:



Ich sehe beim PE-Anschluss  der FUs nur gelbe Adern,
hoffentlich du auch ansonsten darfst du auch zum Augenarzt.
Aber ich kann versichern es sind Grün-Gelb Adern.

Ja und wir liefern Maschinen in Ländern, wo unter umständen
deine 5 Sicherheitsregeln nicht beachtet oder bekannt sind.

*Und dann willst du mir erzählen das es da keine Clevere
Lössung gegeben hätte?*

Der Malkasten gibt noch ein Vielzahl andere Farben her, die nicht
so verwendet werden im Schaltschrankbau zb. Pink.


----------



## rar-101 (22 Dezember 2022)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Und N weiter in hellblau?


Ja, N ist auch hellblau, da N nicht über den Hauptschalter geschaltet wird.


----------



## rar-101 (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir nehmen auch Gelb und Ich kann die Farben gut erkennen,
> leider ist es so das sich Grün-Gelbe Adern so drehen können
> das man nur Gelb sieht.
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> ...


Man sieht auf dem Foto bei dem linken Umrichter tatsächlich nicht das Grün. Aber in einem Schaltschrank hat so wie so nur ein Fachmann etwas zu suchen. Einem Facharbeiter traue ich normalerweise XMV (bay. für Xsunder Menschen Verstand) zu und das anfassen und drehen der Kabel ist ja nicht Verboten. Ausserdem wird sowieso im Schaltplan die Leitungsfarbe und die Funktion oder Potential angegeben.

Mag ja sein das im Ausland die fünf Sicherheitsregeln nicht bekannt oder angewendet werden, aber im Normalfall werden doch die Spezifikationen im Pflichtenheft definiert. Wenn das nicht so ist dann ist ja deine Spezi Pink auch ok.
Es hat sich ja im KFZ Gn/Ge auch etabliert, und man findet in der KFZ Elektrik auch Grün/Blau oder Gelb/Rot...

Beim Augenarzt war ich letztens, der meinte dem alter Entsprechend hat sich der Sehfehler nicht verändert. Daher ist mittlerweile die Taschenlampe und das Handy ständiger Begleiter


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir nehmen auch Gelb und Ich kann die Farben gut erkennen,
> leider ist es so das sich Grün-Gelbe Adern so drehen können
> das man nur Gelb sieht.
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> ...


Ne ist nur etwas unglücklich fotografiert.
In Echt hättest du an der Ader bisschen rumgedreht.

Wenn du rein zoomst dann siehst du das grün.

Guter Monteur macht es immer so rein dass man frontal gelb und grün sieht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

Das sind ja nur kleine Querschnitte, wenn die etwas größer
werden ist das noch viel schlimmer. Ich lasse die ausgenommen 
Stromkreise immer Hauptschalter nah anordnen, meistens wird 
die Zuleitung direkt aufgelegt, Hauptschalter ganz nach Links, dann 
kommt der PE-Anschluss mit Verteiler und dann diese Ausgenommen 
Stromkreise. Da siehst du meistens nur Gelb.
Ich bleibe dabei, die Farbauswahl ist außerordentlich ungeschickt!


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur kleine Querschnitte, wenn die etwas größer
> werden ist das noch viel schlimmer. Ich lasse die ausgenommen
> Stromkreise immer Hauptschalter nah anordnen, meistens wird
> die Zuleitung direkt aufgelegt, Hauptschalter ganz nach Links, dann
> ...


Ja, drum nehmen wir halt nicht das gleiche Gelb sondern Orange für fremdgespeiste Kreise. Das kommt sonst in keinem Stromkreis vor.
Und an allen Klemmstellen oder Betriebsmittel-Anschlussstellen sind entsprechende Hinweisschilder dran: Vorsicht Fremdspannung!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

Ich habe schon in der Ausbildung gelernt:
Keine gelben Einzeladern wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr...

Und jeder Bauelektriker wird dir sagen, dass sie für Lampenstromkreis weiß, lila... nehmen. Aber kein gelb !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja, drum nehmen wir halt nicht das gleiche Gelb sondern Orange für fremdgespeiste Kreise. Das kommt sonst in keinem Stromkreis vor.
> Und an allen Klemmstellen oder Betriebsmittel-Anschlussstellen sind entsprechende Hinweisschilder dran: Vorsicht Fremdspannung!


Orange war früher bei mir die erste Wahl, bis ein glorreicher 
Kollege meinte, das darf nur Gelb sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

Wir haben auch durchgehend orange für Fremdpotentiale verwendet.


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Orange war früher bei mir die erste Wahl, bis ein glorreicher
> Kollege meinte, das darf nur Gelb sein.


ja dann zeig dem ruhig morgen vor dem Weihnachtsfest die Fotos.
Dann hat er ein paar besinnliche Tage zum Nachdenken..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ja dann zeig dem ruhig morgen vor dem Weihnachtsfest die Fotos.
> Dann hat er ein paar besinnliche Tage zum Nachdenken..


der ist ja nicht mehr da, vielleicht sollte ich es ändern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

Braucht noch jemand gelbe Leitungen?


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> der ist ja nicht mehr da


ich hoffe nicht aufgrund der uneindeutigen Farbgebung!
eddit: hoffe dass er es überlebt hat!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand gelbe Leitungen?


Der Buntmetallhändler vielleicht. Der Kupferpreis ist gerade recht gut.


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe schon in der Ausbildung gelernt:
> Keine gelben Einzeladern wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr...
> 
> Und jeder Bauelektriker wird dir sagen, dass sie für Lampenstromkreis weiß, lila... nehmen. Aber kein gelb !


Oh je Bauelektriker. Wenn man mal mit denen am Tresen sitzt, wird es immer spektakulär was die so treiben.
Gerade bei Altbau-Sanierung.

Tausend Gründe für die Arbeit in der Industrie.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Oh je Bauelektriker.


Nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Buntmetallhändler vielleicht. Der Kupferpreis ist gerade recht gut.


Wir durften als Lehrlinge in der Vorweihnachtszeit den ganzen Kabelschrott abisolieren, weil dann der Kupferpreis besser war.
Klares Plus für die Weihnachtsfeier.
Vor Allem für die Gesellen.


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


kann man nicht.

Aber der Abend war spektakulär. Der Rundenzähler war deutlich jenseits zehn und dann hat er erzählt wie er auf der Aluleiter die Leuchtmittel installiert hat und die Schweine sind immer hoch und haben seine Wadeln angeknabbert und er hatte kein Duspol sondern hat halt einfach immer hingelangt wo es knistert.

Mag ich nicht tauschen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wir durften als Lehrlinge in der Vorweihnachtszeit den ganzen Kabelschrott abisolieren


Alten Autoreifen anzünden, Kabelschrott drüber und feddich. 🙃
😂


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Alten Autoreifen anzünden, Kabelschrott drüber und feddich. 🙃


Ne wir sollten die Abisolierwerkzeuge kennenlernen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wir durften als Lehrlinge in der Vorweihnachtszeit den ganzen Kabelschrott abisolieren, weil dann der Kupferpreis besser war.
> Klares Plus für die Weihnachtsfeier.
> Vor Allem für die Gesellen.


Was hattet ihr kein Feuerzeug?


----------



## knabi (23 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> kann man nicht.
> 
> Aber der Abend war spektakulär. Der Rundenzähler war deutlich jenseits zehn und dann hat er erzählt wie er auf der Aluleiter die Leuchtmittel installiert hat und die Schweine sind immer hoch und haben seine Wadeln angeknabbert und er hatte kein Duspol sondern hat halt einfach immer hingelangt wo es knistert.
> 
> Mag ich nicht tauschen.


Gerade am Tresen werden oft und gern Märchen erzählt  ....auf der Aluleiter im Schweinekoben gestanden und mit den Fingern Spannung geprüft...ja ne, ist klar....


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Dezember 2022)

> Gerade am Tresen werden oft und gern Märchen erzählt  ....auf der Aluleiter im Schweinekoben gestanden und mit den Fingern Spannung geprüft...ja ne, ist klar....



Das sind keine Märchen, das ist vor allem eine Frage wie dick die Hornhaut auf den Fingern ist.


----------



## Elektriko (23 Dezember 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das sind keine Märchen, das ist vor allem eine Frage wie dick die Hornhaut auf den Fingern ist.



Ich würde bei der Kalibrierung gerne dabei sein 😎


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das sind keine Märchen, das ist vor allem eine Frage wie dick die Hornhaut auf den Fingern ist.







Vor allem => Lampe leuchtet => Der Typ "Da ist ja noch Saft drauf"


----------



## rar-101 (23 Dezember 2022)

Tja, das sind die Menschen die am Auto die Bremsen selbst richten und sich dann wundern das plötzlich ein Baum auf dem Beifahrersitz ist...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> und die Schweine sind immer hoch und haben seine Wadeln angeknabbert


Das mit den Schweine glaube ich, so etwas habe
ich auch schon erlebt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das mit den Schweine glaube ich, so etwas habe
> ich auch schon erlebt.


Klar stimmt das, dass weiß sogar die italienische Mafia.....


----------

